# Moist Cakey Blue Berry Muffins



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

It has been such a miserable day outside, I wanted something tasty.

I like cake, but not with frosting so much. I had been looking online at different recipes for quick breads and cakes; I also started to look through some of my old cookbooks. I have the 1962 printing of Joy Of Cooking and Bernard Clayton's New Complete Book of Breads.

So I combined all of the above and came up with this receipt:

¾ C Whole Milk

½ C melted Butter

1 Egg

2 C Cake Flour

2/3 C granulated Sugar

3 tsp Baking Powder

1 tsp Table Salt

1 to 1 ½ C Frozen Blue Berries

Preheat oven to 400⁰

Butter the bottoms only of a 12-muffin pan

Beat together milk, butter and egg in a small bowl. In a separate large bowl, add the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt, stir to combine well with a whisk. Stir in the wet ingredients to the dry and mix together with as few strokes as possible, it will be lumpy, combine until all flour is just moistened. Fold gentle in the blue berries. Fill muffins tins evenly to ¾ full; bake until golden brown approximately 16-20 minutes. Remove from the tin immediately to a wire rack to cool.

Enjoy


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mahalo ChefBuba, I'm learning


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

looks good, and light inside.. So it is not dry and dense like a typical muffin?  would love to try this but in mini bite size muffin.  can also though in some fresh cranberries or lemon zest


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pastrycake, this recipe comes out super light nowhere near the heavy, typical muffin recipe.

One of the recipes that I used in combination to get this effect was actually for a

cranberry-lemon muffin !!  I never thought to use cake flour before, it makes a really nice

difference, much more like a cake; and not heavy and “gooey” in the middle. 

I like to cook them just until there are still a couple of crumbs

left on the tester, or they come out way too dry.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks good. As long as where on berries here is a tip.  To have strawberries,raspberries and blues last a long time in your fridge . Mix 1 part apple cider vinegar to 9 or 10 parts water toss berries in this  and then let dry on paper towl. Vinegar stops the mold and blackrot . Will hold for at least a week or more.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks chefed, not only for the compliment but what a fantastic tip

One of the reasons that I don’t buy fresh berries very often and

go to the freezer case, is that the two of us can’t finish them off before they go

I will definitely use this method with the up coming season


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I hadn't heard that one either chefedb. Thanks!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a tip...

I wanted to keep these muffins from going stall too quickly,

I keep my baked goods in a covered cake pedestal,

one the vitamins that we take has one of those packets to keep the tablets dry and moisture free. 

So I placed one in the center of my little beauties

and here we are what 4-5 days later and we're eating the last ones and they're still fresh


----------

